# B584 external panel..??????????



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

My Hymer B584 has a opening flap on the very rear panel.

Outside, In the middle..below the back window backing onto kitchen area.White plastic flap about 8inches wide 4 inches high.

There are some kind of fittings and maybe a switch.but I cant be sure what they are and how to restore whatever it is to working condition.

Any ideas please?

Thanks Clemmo


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cannot think what that is. A couple of photos might be helpful - perhaps one of the flap closed in-situ and one showing the connectors etc., inside?

Philip


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Just a suggestion, maybe it's a external bbq point. Our 584 has no flaps on the back.
Nick


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

There's no "flap" on mine either. do you mean the fridge vent :roll: 

Keith


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

OK....I will attempt some pics in the morning.

Its not the fridge..its definately an opening flap!

Could it be an external shower point? ( if there ever was such a thing?)

Ill get the pics and ask again.

Thanks for help so far
Clemmo


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Now Ive looked in daylight it would appear to be something to do with water.

There appears to be a mixer tap?

Then there is a weird black switch type thing?

And a brass fitting that spurts out water when I tweak it!?
(see pics)

Any ideas now please?

Cheers
Clemmo


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

It's an external shower connection - for when you go waterskiing or windsurfing!


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's one of these, from Reich.

Philip

>> Reich ext shower connector <<


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Philip..
Thanks very much for the info and the link.

I could make use the external water supply and will now try to source the spares and get it going.

Thanks again,

Clemmo


----------



## clemmo (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorted!

I can now shower outside to my hearts content!

Clemmo


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

clemmo said:


> Sorted!
> I can now shower outside to my hearts content!
> Clemmo


Let us all know where and when you are next doing a live demonstration and I'm sure a number of MHFers will turn up with cameras to record the event for posterity on the Forum's gallery.

Philip :lol:


----------

